# Kalamazoo area trout?



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll be in the Kalamazoo area this weekend visiting Kalamazoo college and I'm hoping to get a little fishing in. I'm unfamiliar with the area and I'm wondering if there are any trout streams in the area that I could do a little flyfishing on. Any info on streams, access, and conditions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Some unmentionables though they're pretty tight for fly fishing. The Kalamazoo itself is prime for smallmouth right now and as close or closer than any of the more open trout streams.


----------



## JFritz (Mar 10, 2009)

we don't really have any fly fishing waters. Plenty of good small streams for floating a small bobber down.


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

Exactly how small are these streams? I mainly fish a very small creek back by me so I'm used to very tight casting.


----------



## chromer101 (Oct 21, 2011)

Over this past weekend I fly fished the kazoo downtown area. To my surprize a nice 11 inch fish smashed my lure right next to the boat ...pulled it up and it was a brown trout! So i guess the kalamazoo river near the growlers stadium is holding browns! :lol:


----------



## JFritz (Mar 10, 2009)

Where I tend to fish you can jump across the water. 

Now that I think about it, if you got some waders you might be able to get in to a few good casting spots. Just takes some walking to get to them.


----------



## Redbad (Apr 30, 2008)

There are several unmentionable tributaries of the Kalamazoo River in the Kalamazoo area which are designated trout streams. Two of the tributaries have good public access due to public parks or MSU property. A check of the DNR fishing regulations pamphlet will give you more information. As has been mentioned, roll casting or drop casting will be necessary to fish many of the local trout streams.


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the information! I think I've found a few spots where I can give it a shot.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Did anyone message you with more details?


----------



## JFritz (Mar 10, 2009)

HI,

Did you get a chance to get out and did you do any good? It was a great weekend.


----------

